# Price for 2.5'' Exhaust piping on 86' ZX y0



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi, I wanted to know, how much would it cost if I took my 86' ZX to a muffler shop, to buy 2.5'' exhaust piping from the cat down to the tip? is this a good idea or should I make the exhaust piping start from the headers, and buy a new cat to install with it.

The question is, on my NON TURBO ZX, How much is labor AND parts for taking off the stock exhaust and installing the new custom 2.5'' piping exhaust if I took it to a muffler shop saying that I brang my own exhaust tip as well with me and gave it to them? anyone gimme an estimate? please?

also how can I see if my cat is clogged or not? Because when I bought my car my friend told me old cars cats get clogged up, and need replacing. thanks in advance.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow, I get customers like you everyday-LOL

Not to be a smart ass man..........We are not an exhaust shop so we cant give you an estimate unfortunetly. You have to stop at your local exhaust shop and tell them what you have and what you want to do and then they will give you an estimate for labor and materials. Id suggest finding going to a few different shops to get an estimate- all may be different- FIND ONE THAT DOES MANDREL BENDS TOO!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Here This place makes exhausts for Z31s , but I dunno if you have a 2+2 , which I don't think they make exhausts for.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you, I will make sure I get mandrel bends, now I know you guys are "exhaust installers" or anything, but what is a brief estimate for a custom exhaust. I dont want anything from ceritified muffler because there XPENSIVE as hell. How do I know if my cat is clogged though??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They AREN't expensive dude. You HAVE to go to a LOCAL shop to get a quote. But if it makes you happy. 100 bucks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no, more likely from 250 bucks and up.

Youd know your cat is clogged if your car seems muffled- power wise and loudness wise. your car will run really crappy.
How many miles are on the car? If there are alot and it has the stock cat then get a high flo cat. Im lucky enough to be in a state with no emissions check.........so hence- no cat (or exhaust-hehehe)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

he asked for a price and I gave one. Even though it might not have been right


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> Thank you, I will make sure I get mandrel bends, now I know you guys are "exhaust installers" or anything, but what is a brief estimate for a custom exhaust. I dont want anything from ceritified muffler because there XPENSIVE as hell. How do I know if my cat is clogged though??


 All shops are right around the same price as CM. I priced a catback from a local shop and found CM was actually about $50 cheaper , even including the shipping charges....


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

well now that my car is muffled and it only cost me $40 bucks. It feels like it has alot more power.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

my car gots 167k on it, stock exhaust and cat from the looks of it.
My car KINDA sounds muffled, I dont think it feels slow, even though it is compared to other cars... umm, how much are high flow cats?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

you guys should search for this stuff!


----------

